# Id help



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I know this isn't a pdf but can someone I'd this frog









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I believe it's a Green Treefrog (Hyla cinerea)


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

How big is it (appx. snout to vent length)? It's hard to tell from the picture; does it have a white stripe originating from the mouth and continuing down the body? In all probability, it's Hyla cinerea as already mentioned.


Edit: is it always green?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

aspidites73 said:


> How big is it (appx. snout to vent length)? It's hard to tell from the picture; does it have a white stripe originating from the mouth and continuing down the body? In all probability, it's Hyla cinerea as already mentioned.
> 
> 
> Edit: is it always green?


Its not mine. I was sent this pic for cause I was answering and ad for tree frogs and got this pic. I google hyla cinerea. It looks like the frogs in the google pics

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

frogmanchu said:


> Its not mine. I was sent this pic for cause I was answering and ad for tree frogs and got this pic. I google hyla cinerea. It looks like the frogs in the google pics
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Google hyla squirella to see the similarities. Hyla cinerea is larger and has the white stripe, to varying degrees, starting at the mouth.


----------

